# CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?



## GPHENOM (21. August 2009)

*CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?*

Ich sitzte hier und will meinen PC mit gigabit-lan mit dem PC von meinem Kumpel verbinden, und hab aber nur ein CAT 5 kabel das nur 100 MBit/s bringt.
Aber ich hab noch ein 2 meter langes CAT 5e Kabel bringt das Gigabit-lan?

mfg


----------



## KILLTHIS (21. August 2009)

*AW: CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?*



AMDPHENOMX3 schrieb:


> Ich sitzte hier und will meinen PC mit gigabit-lan mit dem PC von meinem Kumpel verbinden, und hab aber nur ein CAT 5 kabel das nur 100 MBit/s bringt.
> Aber ich hab noch ein 2 meter langes CAT 5e Kabel bringt das Gigabit-lan?
> 
> mfg


Da musst du schauen, was drauf steht. Da wird dann meist 10/100/1000 angegeben oder ähnliches. Alternativ mal testen.


----------



## aurionkratos (21. August 2009)

*AW: CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?*

Ein Cat 5e-Kabl ist gigabit-fähig.


----------



## GPHENOM (21. August 2009)

*AW: CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?*

@KILLTHIS
So schlau bin ich auch.


----------



## GPHENOM (21. August 2009)

*AW: CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?*

Immer noch 100 MBit/s.
Schade aber so ist das leben^^


----------



## aurionkratos (21. August 2009)

*AW: CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?*

Merkwürdig... Habe jetzt auch nochmal nachgeschaut, Cat 5e ist definitiv gigabit-fähig.

Eventuell liegt es an einem Ethernetanschluss oder an einem Treiber?


----------



## GPHENOM (21. August 2009)

*AW: CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?*

Treiber installiert klappt nicht!!


----------



## GPHENOM (21. August 2009)

*AW: CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?*

Hab den Fehler gefunde mein board unterstützt das nicht^^


----------



## midnight (21. August 2009)

*AW: CAT 5e Kabel Gigabit fähig?*

Was habt ihr denn für Netzwerk-Chips in den Computern? Vielleicht können die ja kein Gigabit...

btw: meist kann man direkt an den Funzeln an der Netzwerk-Dose erkennen, ob es 10, 100 oder 1000 mBit sind.

Achja und lass doch mal die viele Doppelposts.
so far


----------

